# Dateiinfo auslesen/verändern



## Sneakmaster (10. September 2005)

Wie kann ich z.B. aus *.mp3 - Datein die Dateiinfos (Interpret, Titel) auslesen und gegebenfalls ändern?


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. September 2005)

Lesen: http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0331.html

Beim Schreiben/Verändern kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Orakel (10. September 2005)

Hi Sneakmaster,

wenn es sich um die alten ID3V1 Tags geht, sind das die letzten 128 Byte einer MP3 Datei. Wenn Du ID3V2 Tags auslesen möchtest, wirds schon komplizierter. Ich würde Dir empfehlen mal bei http://www.id3.org/ nachzulesen wie diese Tags aufgebaut sind.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

